# Is the TTRS overpriced?



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Im still torturing myself daily (for the last 6 months) on upgrading my current TTS to the TTRS, even though I wasn't hugely impressed (in comparison to my TTS) by the TTRS when I test drove it a few months ago.

However the longer I put off buying myself the TTRS in hope that the prices will drop it seems the competition has closed the gap. The new M2 competition pack and the brand new Porsche 718 Cayman are both cheaper than the TTRS and have similar performance which leads me to think have Audi got the price point a little bit too high on the RS model?

Don't get me wrong here, the TTRS definitely is the rarer model of its competition, I've only ever seen one on the roads in the last year, and I see M2's and Caymans all the time, so there is definitely the allure of owning something that's a bit less common but that further begs the question...are they less common because they are overpriced?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

The Cayman and M2 would only get near a TTRS on a track. On a straight or in damp to wet weather conditions they won't see which way a TTRS went. The TTRS is hugely quicker in a straight line.






TTRS's are rare. I've yet to see another 8S on the road, there are plenty of Cayman's, M2's/3/4 etc. Even R8's are more common place.

I don't think they are overpriced personally especially with the discounts that are available on them. You shouldn't really be paying any more than £55k for a TTRS (after discount) unless you are silly with the options. If memory serves me right, my 8J TTRS was £46k after discount in 2011. Given inflation, £46k in 2011 = £55k in 2018 according to the inflation calculator below..

http://www.hl.co.uk/tools/calculators/i ... calculator

There's not a quicker car on the market point to point, yes, there are cheaper and probably more more fun alternatives (dependent on who you are asking) but I don't think they are all that expensive for what they are.

RS4's and RS5's, well they are overpriced for sure.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Having both the TTRS and TTS of the current generation: yes to me especially compared to the S the RS is definitely overpriced. Performancewise the gap is not that big, to me it is mainly the sound that makes quite a difference. Objectively speaking I cannot say that it justifies the big price hike.

Still love my RS though as it still is an incredible machine, just not really worth the money in all honesty 

I'd say that the TTS is the sweet spot in the current lineup price/performance wise


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

As an S to RS convert, for me the price difference was £10k after some hard bargaining on both cars

I think that the S is definitely the most complete car and absolutely loved driving it. It is a very easy car to drive fast without really having to think that hard.

As I have learnt over the last couple of months the RS performance wise is in a different league. It is a much harder car to drive fast than the S, you really have to 'wring its neck' keeping it in the sweet spot above 3k rpm, but when you do OMG, it is so quick, in fact too quick IMO for 95% of UK driving.

So is it worth an extra £10k, most definitely yes if you want that performance, but if the S is quick enough for you, then I would stick with that. However would I now switch back to an S - very doubtful as I am afraid its a bit like taking a more powerful drug, I am now hooked!

Have I helped, probably not :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Both the tts and RS are overpriced,however taken into context the difference in retail is ~ 10K between both so in this regard an RS is not overpriced compared to what you get extra like the bigger engine etc.

The only thing that makes a tts palatable however is the discounting available so comparing the two then gives the tts an unfair advantage as it has always hit the sweet spot in the range.

As for not seeing many on the road is twofold.Firstly the half arsed way Audi went about introducing the RS was abysmal in the first place and secondly people don't see the TT in general being a sports car.This probably has equally as much to do with Clarkson and lack of sporting capabilities.

Imo the M2 CS will be a much better car.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Not sure where you are all getting your prices from but everywhere I look the difference between the TTS-TTRS is 15-20k.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Glenc said:


> Not sure where you are all getting your prices from but everywhere I look the difference between the TTS-TTRS is 15-20k.


Hi Glen
Maybe the difference is that both my cars were fully loaded stock cars, so I could negotiate a good price - the RS was a smidge over £50k


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> Glenc said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure where you are all getting your prices from but everywhere I look the difference between the TTS-TTRS is 15-20k.
> ...


TTS from £39,330
TT-RS from £50,965

So if you want to splice hairs it's £11,635...


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

leopard said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > Glenc said:
> ...


Brand new sure...but you can't buy them brand new anymore, so only the second hand prices are what interests me. A decent spec TTS is between 30-35k, and the RS is 50-55k


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Glenc said:


> Brand new sure...but you can't buy them brand new anymore, so only the second hand prices are what interests me. A decent spec TTS is between 30-35k, and the RS is 50-55k


I see the current problem, too many people paid too close to the list price, and those like me who bought in the last few months at more sensible prices are in the minority.

Have you checked with all the Audi Franchises that there are no good stock RS's lurking around. When I bought at the end of Jan, Inchcape had at least 5 for me to choose from.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

without doubt, even with a 12% discounts its 10k too much - but i'd also say the TTS is over priced too, the RS just takes it to a new level..!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Does it matter?

Its all about what you can afford and if you're happy to pay/value which is subject to each person.

What makes you happy and what your priority is for your fun money.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Like most cars nowadays, they are all overpriced, that's why you can get a generous discount, so you think you are getting a good deal. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> without doubt, even with a 12% discounts its 10k too much - but i'd also say the TTS is over priced too, the RS just takes it to a new level..!


How about the R8?

£130-150k cars these days, huge jump on their initial prices.

I wouldn't say TTRS's are £10k overpriced as when you look at the rest of the Audi range, it sits priced about right. Look at how much the Q cars cost and then the SQ versions. Even some 3.0tdi A5/A6's with spec and Quattro are way north of £40k these days.

I would say Audi's pricing problems are not the cars themselves but the price of options.

In the U.K. our cars are actually relatively cheap. Try living in Ireland, Netherlands, Australia, Norway etc. We don't get it quite as good as the US but our cars are cheaper than a lot of other countries.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Double post


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have no issues paying 130k for a hand built unique offering from Audi. TTRS is a line car I'm not willing to pay 60k for..

And I disagree, it's not what you can afford, plus most don't buy them anyway, rather they rent... it's about the value you attribute to the item that counts...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Everyone agrees the TTS offers best value for money, everyone wants an RS.

You don't buy an RS (any) and expect value for money.

There are more than enough buyers waiting to part with their money; if you think Audi are charging too much (I certainly do) then don't buy one and don't own one, simples!

If you want one, find the best deal you can and buy one.

Oh and by the way, just like the previous generation, get it tuned and it's fecking awesome


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Most of what's been said are valid points. It's down to individual preference and affordability at the end of the day. I happened to be in the right place at the right time and traded my Mk3 TTS Roadster for an RS Roadster.

Personally I think the RS has much more instantly available grunt. The TTS is swift but the RS has instant beeast on tap and the sweetest of exhaust notes. IMO the handling is evn better too.

Don't forget the G meter too. Wow!


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

Way overpriced here in Oz, the TTRS is $150k! In comparison to the RS3 which is $90k-$100k. I know the TTRS is the better car but at $150k I will never know.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

If you compare to last generation super car performance then it's a good price and that's how i'd compare it. If you compare against the TTS, which offers near last generation TTRS performance then no. So it depends on the context....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If performance is the only measure - buy a bike, :roll:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes it's definitely over priced!

But then in my opinion so is my phone, my TV, my couch, my house... but I still buy 'em all :roll:

In fact I think the only thing I have that's really good value is my wife's leased Golf R. So much car for the money.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> Yes it's definitely over priced!
> 
> But then in my opinion so is my phone, my TV, my couch, my house... but I still buy 'em all :roll:
> 
> In fact I think the only thing I have that's really good value is my wife's leased Golf R. So much car for the money.


So true [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ross_t_boss said:


> Yes it's definitely over priced!
> 
> But then in my opinion so is my phone, my TV, my couch, my house... but I still buy 'em all :roll:
> 
> In fact I think the only thing I have that's really good value is my wife's leased Golf R. So much car for the money.


But its a golf, even if it was £10/month i couldn't ever bring myself to have one...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's definitely over priced!
> ...


 :lol:

I would.I would have 20 and kit them out as mobile Hot Dog stalls,it would be the 'Wessler Wars' all over again [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

What are you looking at really?

The TT, even in base price is a lot more than a Golf GTI or Golf R say. It's less practical, and will never have adaptive cruise. Doesn't sound like a good deal on paper does it?

If you look at the sums a slightly different way, proportionally, the TT vs TTS vs TTRS... The RS is still, by a significant margin, over priced vs the TTS if you look at the performance jump (180 to 310 to 400BHP).

It'a also overpriced relative to the competition, depending in what your priorities are. The motoring press, are by a large percentage, going to be taking it on track, and are either professional drivers, or at very least experienced and competent amateurs (unliked 99.9% of global car buyers). We all know with very few exceptions fast Audi's are capable cars, but you don't get a lot of feedback. This is true of the TT across the range. It doesn't bother me, and I made a calculated decision around that. However, I bet a lot of cayman/boxster drivers aren't buying it for it's class beating dynamics...absolutely some are, but not most I would wadger.

Is it overpriced then, as The TTRS is certainly class leading in other respects...? You makes your monies, you makes your choice! Personally, I think maybe it is a little. If you picked it up for ~50k no, the sheer quality is worth that. But if you paid list or close to (with obvious required options) then yeah, these cars were getting to £60k, and that's bordering on GTR prices.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Number86 said:


> The RS is still, by a significant margin, over priced vs the TTS if you look at the performance jump (180 to 310 to 400BHP).


I'm going to nitpick a little. 
_230_ to 310 to 400


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the base TT 1.8 "thing" is 180, so he was/is correct. Not sure why you called him out tbh..


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> But the base TT 1.8 "thing" is 180, so he was/is correct. Not sure why you called him out tbh..


True! My bad...


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

How can you put a price on the street cred when driving a TTS Vegus Yellow on the road?, hey you do get noticed by all and sundry drivers when you are out with the Vegas Y, my neighbour has a Golf R, no doubt a great motor but sorry you only know it's a Golf R when you notice The R, he looks fondly at my TTS and has said it will be his next purchase.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

daddow said:


> How can you put a price on the street cred when driving a TTS Vegus Yellow on the road?, hey you do get noticed by all and sundry drivers when you are out with the Vegas Y,


Seriously Daddy 

Street cred in a Vegas TT :lol:

I'd be wearing a balaclava and only going out at night in that monstrosity....quick call the taste police


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Is the Pope catholic? Of course the TT RS is over-priced but, as has been said, you could argue that the whole TT range is overpriced, compared with (say) high performance Golfs or an S3 (with which they share the same underpinnings). It's all relative of course. The TTS is overpriced, but would be considered good value compared to the TT RS. As the OP said, the true price differential is more like 12-15k as the discounts available on a new TTS were always much more generous than on a new TTRS, and this has since worked its way through to the second hand market, with dealers currently asking £39-40k for a very low mileage/ex demo TTS BE, but circa £53-55k for a similar spec TTRS. And you are essentially paying all that extra money for a more powerful/more tuneful engine. Maybe if you lived somewhere where you could unleash/enjoy that extra power, but not on 95% of severely speed restricted, camera-monitored English roads, even on a relatively quiet Sunday morning. Many with a basic 1.8 TT would probably argue that even a TTS is over-the-top for British driving conditions, and they would have a point.

If you can afford a TT RS you have to look at the Porsche Cayman S and the M2 Comp, amongst others perhaps. Practicality isn't very high on anyone's list buying a coupe or sporty 2-door, so it's just how you weigh the pros and cons of each car. Sure, the RS would see off the Porsche and the BMW in any sort of straight-line drag race, but that's mainly due to its 4wd traction off the line. And is that really that important? Depends how you use the car I guess. In another current thread ("Audi TT RS"), someone posted some official-looking lap times around a German circuit, which are obviously more representative of a cars' overall handling/performance. OK, the TTS was about 6 seconds behind the TTRS, but only 1 second behind the RS3 and only 1.5 seconds behind the (standard) M2. That's plenty quick enough for me, so I think I'd keep my £12-15k for something else. Not that many people buy expensive cars with big lumps of cash anymore, but that's another story.

At the end of the day, it's how the car makes you feel that counts (Clarkson was right on that one!), and you can't quantify that with numbers and statistics. The TT is, and always has been, about style, looks and high quality interiors. The TTS and especially the TT RS add a lot of substance under the bonnet, but the premium that Audi charge for that added performance pushes them both (again, especially the RS) into competition with some seriously good cars.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Blade Runner said:


> At the end of the day, it's how the car makes you feel that counts (Clarkson was right on that one!), and you can't quantify that with numbers and statistics.


Best sentence here!!

I have a TTS and I smile when I walk towards it and always give it a backward glance when I walk away! 
I'm sure the TTRS owners do the same as do the TT drivers!!

We all enjoy the pleasure of driving


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Well,

After 9 months with a TTS and trying to convince myself its the best buy/pound vs power, Im going for a test drive in a TTRS in the morning...

I cannot fool myself any longer 

Brett


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

:lol:


Northan said:


> Well,
> 
> After 9 months with a TTS and trying to convince myself its the best buy/pound vs power, Im going for a test drive in a TTRS in the morning...
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Northan said:


> Well,
> 
> After 9 months with a TTS and trying to convince myself its the best buy/pound vs power, Im going for a test drive in a TTRS in the morning...
> 
> ...


Be prepared to be surprised, it may not be quite the upgrade you're expecting.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a TTS and test drove an RS a few months ago at Redline in Harrogate.

They wanted 18k to change and were quite pushy, wanting me to buy the car over the phone.

I insisted on a test drive, and wasn't overly impressed. Nice car, but lacked the B and O stereo, neck blowers and mag ride of my TTS

In the end the only real world advantage on the road was the noise of the 5 pot and the sports exhaust

I had the money to buy it but didnt

The fact I didn't get offered so much as a cup of tea when I made a 4 hour round trip means I will never go back to that dealer either.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Glenc said:


> Northan said:
> 
> 
> > Well,
> ...


I just don't get these comments. To me having owned a Mk2 and Mk3 TTS prior to my Mk3 RS there is as much of a difference as there was between a 2.0 TT and the TTS. There's loads more power and grunt instantly on tap. The TTS is a great car there's no doubt about it. It may be the sweet spot in the TT range and the RS may be over priced but there certainly is a difference in grunt, grin factor and handling or you aint tryin'.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

With 50k or 60k I know I wouldn`t buy a TTRS. As good as the car may be, I think there are better options in this price range. A new base 911 is 77k, used AMG GT and LC500 start just under 70k. Or a nearly new Evora:

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...l=EVORA&sort=sponsored&postcode=b313lt&page=1


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

carrock said:


> I have a TTS and test drove an RS a few months ago at Redline in Harrogate.
> 
> They wanted 18k to change and were quite pushy, wanting me to buy the car over the phone.
> I insisted on a test drive, and wasn't overly impressed. Nice car, but lacked the B and O stereo, neck blowers and mag ride of my TTS. In the end the only real world advantage on the road was the noise of the 5 pot and the sports exhaust
> ...


Not that surprised about the dealer bit. The TTRS is probably the cheapest car they handle (the first two currently featuring on their website are both priced at well over £1 million!). Harrogate is an _extremely_ affluent area and they probably dont have to try that hard to sell their very expensive cars. Your test drive experience is interesting. Contrary to the view that "if you test drive an RS you will have to buy one". I had a similar underwhelming experience with the RS3, just to prove that we all value different things about a car.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It's all very well banging on about Porches, AMGs etc but I don't like them nor the M2. Not what I'd choose. Also handling, IMO it's a bit like the 4x4 scenario and hardly ever getting their tyres dirty; how many people actually buy a car cos it's better on the track?

Each to their own. If you don't like a particular TT buy something else and don't keep telling Happy owners they've made the wrong choice. It's precisely that CHOICE.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

moro anis said:


> It's all very well banging on about Porches, AMGs etc but I don't like them nor the M2. Not what I'd choose. Also handling, IMO it's a bit like the 4x4 scenario and hardly ever getting their tyres dirty; how many people actually buy a car cos it's better on the track?
> 
> Each to their own. If you don't like a particular TT buy something else and don't keep telling Happy owners they've made the wrong choice. It's precisely that CHOICE.


+1 ......and don't get me started on the Mcars and LC500 I test drove before running back to the RS


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

This is quite a hot topic and there seems to be a lot of differing opinions...

My case is pretty simple, "I just want one"

If I went through life having to justify everything I did I wouldn't be were I was now... Go with your gut and roll with the consequences&#8230;. Best advice my dad gave me 

Brett


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Northan said:


> This is quite a hot topic and there seems to be a lot of differing opinions...
> 
> My case is pretty simple, "I just want one"
> 
> ...


Fair comment. If its really what you want, go for it! None of us needs anyone else's approval for our decisions, especially as some are bound to be emotional (particularly true of cars) rather than rational. Reminds me of that famous George Best quote "I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered". Lol. George obviously took it to extremes, but I think we get what he was saying.


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Well,

Had my test drive, what a nice car.. the acceleration when you just rest your foot on the pedal is instantaneous, unlike the TTS which seems to spool up, the TTRS is just there with a thump in the back..

I was so pleased I put my deposit down... The TTRS has everything mine had bar the matrix lights, but the sounds will more than make up for that.!

Brett


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Northan said:


> Well,
> 
> Had my test drive, what a nice car.. the acceleration when you just rest your foot on the pedal is instantaneous, unlike the TTS which seems to spool up, the TTRS is just there with a thump in the back..
> 
> ...


Hi Brett.
Hate to say it but I told you so yesterday, what colour and spec is the RS mate?


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

ROBH49 said:


> Northan said:
> 
> 
> > Well,
> ...


HaHa, yes you did and you were right.!! I hadn't driven off the forecourt and I knew it was for me... Coming from a Facelift A45 before the TTS I knew I needed more power than the TTS had... But this delivers it unlike the A45... The noise from that engine though, I was smiling like crazy... Its like being 8 again.!

Its the Nada Grey with black pack, 20s... Looking forward to pickup day 

Brett


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Lolz, yes the TTRS is a brilliant piece of kit, no wonder the 2.5t won the engine of the year award 2018.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Northan said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Northan said:
> ...


Hi Brett.

Great choice of colour mate you will love it, not long to wait now then, please post some photos when you take delivery.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Glenc said:


> Im still torturing myself daily (for the last 6 months) on upgrading my current TTS to the TTRS, even though I wasn't hugely impressed (in comparison to my TTS) by the TTRS when I test drove it a few months ago.
> 
> However the longer I put off buying myself the TTRS in hope that the prices will drop it seems the competition has closed the gap. The new M2 competition pack and the brand new Porsche 718 Cayman are both cheaper than the TTRS and have similar performance which leads me to think have Audi got the price point a little bit too high on the RS model?
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, the TTRS definitely is the rarer model of its competition, I've only ever seen one on the roads in the last year, and I see M2's and Caymans all the time, so there is definitely the allure of owning something that's a bit less common but that further begs the question...are they less common because they are overpriced?


I weighed up the pros and cons of ordering the RS, but having driven a few now and not being that convinced by the performance gap to a TTS, ordered another TTS, albeit a Black edition with a higher spec than my current TTS. Got £4,500 dealer contribution and a further £500 discount on top of that. We priced an RS in more or less the same spec in terms of options, sports exhaust accepted... no discount at all and the PCP payments were significantly higher than the TTS. Then factor in running costs of an RS and the TTS becomes even more compelling. Don't get me wrong, if I did a low mileage and hadn't recently changed jobs where I am earning a little less, I'd have gone for the RS, but all things considered (for me) the TTS is a way better prospect and throw in reamap and it's going to be as quick as an RS and the TTS is the looker too, given the fact that the RS has two wheel options, both hideous... no brainer, TTS wins. If cost wasn't a factor however, 718 Cayman GTS every day of the week over a TT RS. Pal of mine has one, it's just awesome - to look at (Miami Blue), drive... just awesome. Park an RS next to that and you'd feel like a poor relation :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

GTS is faster too


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done Brett. Hope you don't have to wait too long.

If you loved the test drive, wait till you actually own it. Mega.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Brett - welcome to the grinning 8 year old club :twisted:

For a product that makes you feel great and at least 10 years younger, you could say it is under-priced :mrgreen:


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

You only live once, I've told my daughter to get a good pension sorted for when shes older, Dads spending the money now.!!

Its like the first week in December as a kid, when blooming santa turning up.. Grrrrrrr 

Time to price up some insurance..!!

CheeRS Guys

Brett


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Mark Pred said:


> Glenc said:
> 
> 
> > Im still torturing myself daily (for the last 6 months) on upgrading my current TTS to the TTRS, even though I wasn't hugely impressed (in comparison to my TTS) by the TTRS when I test drove it a few months ago.
> ...


agree with all of this. I mapped my TTS, and fitted a VWR600 and turbo elbow.

Its now putting out around 370ps, and I'm still £17,000 better off, plus I still have neck blowers, mag ride and my B and O stereo.

I miss the sound of the RS, which may be due in part to the sports exhaust it had fitted, so I may splash a bit of cash on a sports exhaust, but still couldnt justify the price to change to a RS


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

carrock said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Glenc said:
> ...


I am genuinely pleased that you are happy with your TTS and know the extra pleasure/value of modding to get a more individual car can be.

. However I do question the maths. My RS cost me £10k more than my TTS and by the time you have added in the cost of the mods and the fact that you still have a 4 pot engine. I reckon the RS compared to the TTS is on the right money or at least what I paid. I do however agree with others that the whole Audi range is overpriced.


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Autocar has just written up Month 6 Living with the TTRS long term... This month they weight up the pro's and Cons of the TTS vs TTRS, is it worth the extra money.... Interesting read 

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/audi/tt-rs/first-drives/audi-tt-rs-coupe-long-term-review

Brett

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I think he's comparing the price difference to trade a used TTS to a "new" in-stock TTRS.

I wasn't interested in the TTS but had to price it. Without the options on sports exhaust, carbon trim and black pack the price difference was £10.5k once specc'd up (or 8.5k if you factor those in). I think that is reasonable for an RS vs S. Granted slightly more discount available on the TTS so the actual price difference to me was £11.5k.

So in short, you could say there was a real price difference of about 9-10k factory order. It did take some work though, my own dealer refused any discount on the TTRS and then offered me £5.2k off out of the blue a few weeks later. Too bad, i'd placed my order, which I now need to drive half way up the country for, with only a bit more discount :roll:

It's been said before, the TTS is the sweet spot but for something that is a bit more a special car, the RS upgrades with the engine at the heart of that really does it, and that to me is worth the premium.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

ross_t_boss said:


> I think he's comparing the price difference to trade a used TTS to a "new" in-stock TTRS.
> 
> I wasn't interested in the TTS but had to price it. Without the options on sports exhaust, carbon trim and black pack the price difference was £10.5k once specc'd up (or 8.5k if you factor those in). I think that is reasonable for an RS vs S. Granted slightly more discount available on the TTS so the actual price difference to me was £11.5k.
> 
> ...


100% Agree it the sound and engine, so different to a TTS.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Northan said:


> You only live once.
> 
> CheeRS Guys
> 
> Brett


I see what you did there. Clever.


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> Northan said:
> 
> 
> > You only live once.
> ...


  In all honesty, its a hangover from my Mk1 Focus RS days, Nice to use it again (Week to go).!!


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Absolutely, Just a Golf in a fancy dress and a 5 cylinder engine. :wink:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Maybe it's the Golf that's just a TT in rags


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The Golf with the 2.5ltr aka the 400R.

Now that's something I wouldn't sneeze at.Probably better value too


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

leopard said:


> The Golf with the 2.5ltr aka the 400R.
> 
> Now that's something I wouldn't sneeze at.Probably better value too


When they started teasing that - before Dieselgate killed it - I was genuinely thinking it might be my next car after my mk2.

Typically everything half decent we get baited with never amounts to anything. R400, R4, Quattro concept, would have put my money down an any of them. Sadly never to be [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

leopard said:


> The Golf with the 2.5ltr aka the 400R.
> 
> Now that's something I wouldn't sneeze at.Probably better value too


There was an article last week in Autoexpress saying the new Golf R will indeed have 400bhp. VW feel left out in the normal car stakes performance wise as the Golf R is put up against the A45 and Focus RS and its embarrassing...

You never know on this one.!!

B


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Has anything predicted in Autoexpress ever turned out to come true? Would be nice if it did but don't hold your breath.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Northan said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > The Golf with the 2.5ltr aka the 400R.
> ...


I know,I had a deposit down for a 400R for about a year after seeing an article in probably CAR Magazine or such likes showing it in a grey livery with some yellow exterior trim...looked ace imo,but when the whiff of a no show became more obvious with the dealers not knowing what was what I pulled.

Even sent an email to VW (Gmbh) I was that disappointed :lol:



chelspeed said:


> Has anything predicted in Autoexpress ever turned out to come true? Would be nice if it did but don't hold your breath.


You've got a point,but no smoke without fire and all that...Hope


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

leopard said:


> Northan said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


I saw that piece in Autoexpress too. Probably misleading, but interesting to speculate! The S3 and the TTS would presumably get the same 400hp engine/electric motor combo, so where would that leave the RS3 and the TTRS??


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounding a lot better! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Golf... wtf!!! You could put in a Ramjet engine into it and i'd still rather catch a bus than own one and i refuse to use buses!

RS is £15003.07 over priced, I worked it out scientifically. dealer still keeps ringing and offering better and better deals.
They really can't be selling well :lol: I have no intention of swapping to an RS TT regardless of the number of test drives they keep offering.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > The Golf with the 2.5ltr aka the 400R.
> ...


They should have put the first white quattro concept on MQB with 5 cylinder engine + manual gearbox., and put it in production. :mrgreen: 
Wheel base could be adjusted with MQB long.


----------

